# Tẩy trang mắt đúng cách để không hình thành nếp nhăn



## uyenlam (31/8/18)

Sai lầm trong bước tẩy trang mắt có thể làm dấu hiệu lão hóa xuất hiện nhanh hơn.

Mỹ phẩm trang điểm lâu trôi, mascara chống nước là những món quà tuyệt vời cho phái đẹp trong mùa nóng. Tuy nhiên, điều này cũng có nghĩa da bạn sẽ khó được làm sạch hơn, đặc biệt là ở vùng mắt. Tẩy trang hàng ngày là không thể thiếu, nhưng bạn có quan ngại về các vết nhăn sẽ hình thành từ đây?

Bác sĩ da liễu Melissa Levin từ thành phố New York cảnh báo:_ “Chà xát liên tục và lặp lại bằng bông tẩy trang hay máy rửa mặt có thể làm tổn thương vùng da mắt, kết cấu da sẽ mất dần độ đàn hồi, khiến cho các nếp nhăn hình thành nhanh hơn”._

Chính vì vậy, tẩy trang mắt đúng cách là bước rất quan trọng nếu bạn muốn quy trình chăm sóc da đạt hiệu quả. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay những bí quyết này nhé!

*CHỌN SẢN PHẨM TẨY TRANG CHO MẮT*
Sản phẩm tẩy trang nên có công dụng chuyên biệt, giúp bạn loại bỏ lớp trang điểm nhanh chóng ở vùng mắt mà không cần chà xát nhiều. Bạn có thể lựa chọn giữa dầu tẩy trang, nước tẩy trang chứa dầu và nước tẩy trang dành riêng cho mắt. Thành phần dầu là “vũ khí” trong sản phẩm tẩy trang, giúp cuốn đi lớp trang điểm khó trôi trên da.



​*THAO TÁC TẨY TRANG MẮT*
Chuyên gia da liễu khẳng định, thao tác tẩy trang là yếu tố hàng đầu làm hình thành các nếp nhăn. Chính vì thế, khi tẩy trang mắt bằng nước, bạn nên giữ nguyên miếng bông trên mắt khoảng 30 giây trước khi lau, di chuyển miếng bông từ trong hốc mắt hướng ra bên ngoài nhẹ nhàng. Bạn không nên chà xát quá mạnh, làm cho da bị kéo dãn dẫn đến bước làm đẹp phản tác dụng.

Đối với dầu tẩy trang và kem tẩy trang, bạn dùng các đầu ngón tay xoa nhẹ theo chuyển động nhẹ nhàng. Thành phần dầu sẽ có nhiệm vụ hòa tan lớp trang điểm.

Bên cạnh đó, nếu thấy lớp trang điểm còn sót lại ít trên mắt, bạn hãy lấy tăm bông có thấm nước tẩy trang để làm sạch. Sau đó thêm bước rửa mặt để cặn trang điểm trôi đi hoàn toàn.



​Khăn ướt tẩy trang là sản phẩm rất tiện dụng, tuy nhiên, bạn nên hạn chế dùng để tẩy trang mắt. Bởi vì khăn ướt thường được chuyên dùng cho toàn bộ khuôn mặt nên nó có thể làm tổn thương vùng da mắt mỏng manh nếu không thao tác đúng cách. Trừ khi bạn trang điểm mắt nhẹ và không dùng mascara chống nước, còn lại bạn nên dùng sản phẩm dành riêng cho vùng da mắt.

*BỔ SUNG KEM DƯỠNG MẮT*
Đôi khi sẽ rất khó để không làm tổn thương vùng da mắt vốn rất nhạy cảm. Bác sĩ Melissa Mevin khuyên bạn nên bổ sung kem dưỡng mắt để phục hồi da sau khi tẩy trang: _“Kem dưỡng mắt không nhất thiết phải xóa mờ nếp nhăn hay quầng thâm nhưng chắc chắc dưỡng chất bên trong nó sẽ bảo vệ da khỏi nhiều tác động bên ngoài”._ Vùng da mắt dưới lớp trang điểm đậm có thể nhanh mệt mỏi, do đó bạn đừng quên nuông chiều làn da của mình sau một ngày dài nhé!



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## nuoctaytrang (20/4/20)

Chuyên nước tẩy trang cao cấp tốt nhất với đầy đủ các thương hiệu để bạn lựa chọn, sử dụng nước tẩy trang làm da sạch sẽ, an toàn giúp duy trì độ ẩm trên da. Hiện đang có đầy đủ các loại sản phẩm này để các bạn lựa cho phù hợp cho da của mình. Nhanh tay truy cập nước tẩy trang tại: nuoctaytrang.xyz  để có cơ hội giảm giá sản phẩm


----------



## hiền oanh mai (17/6/20)

Đối với dầu tẩy trang và kem tẩy trang, bạn dùng các đầu ngón tay xoa nhẹ theo chuyển động nhẹ nhàng. Thành phần dầu sẽ có nhiệm vụ hòa tan lớp trang điểm.


----------



## ngọc quyên (2/12/20)

tẩy trang mắt đúng cách là bước rất quan trọng nếu bạn muốn quy trình chăm sóc da đạt hiệu quả. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay những bí quyết này nhé!


----------

